# Solved: PLEASE HELP!! Program:Format Factory (Joining Videos) Error # Illegal File Na



## ziipii (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Guys, i really REALLY hope someone can help me with this as its driving me up the wall!

Im using *Format Factory to join multiple ASF files together and outputting them as one large AVI*

However, when ever i go through the motions, i get a 'illegal file name' error. Ive tried to rename the output file to something it might like (all alphanumeric) as well as the source files, but with no luck.

Can anyone tell me how to fix this problem? or advise of another freeware program (other then IWisoft) that can join movies?

Thank you


----------



## ziipii (Sep 4, 2009)

.. Turns out this is a common problem with Format Factory/ iWisoft etc. It seems Format Factory's latest release doesn't support the latest codecs used by the latest HD cameras. I downloaded k-lite codec pack & its working flawlessly 

I hope this helps people out there as I've seen this same problem posted quite a bit on the net, but with no answers.


----------

